# Another Turning Tragedy.



## CHJ (18 May 2011)

Some of the members may have already heard the sad news about the american turner *Joan Kelly*.

However for those that don't frequent the USA based forums I've linked to the *Segmented Turners Forum*, for details of the tragic accident.


----------



## stevebuk (18 May 2011)

Thats a shame, but as it said she was turning a big piece of wood and some of it smashed into her face, i take it she was NOT wearing any protective face/head shields. 
My thoughts go out to her family..


----------



## babylon355 (18 May 2011)

RIP, a reminder to us all that accidents happen no matter how good or careful you are. I guess it would be pure speculation to say how it happened.
Mike


----------



## myturn (18 May 2011)

Very sad and it certainly made me think again about my own workshop practices.

Several near misses which I shrug off as accidents but Joan's death is a stark reminder that it only takes one that doesn't miss.


----------



## Wood spoiler (18 May 2011)

Very sad ..... And so avoidable

Unless the obvious lessons - to always use face protection are learnt by the rest of Us, the Turning community, what was undoubtedly a tragedy becomes a tragic waste. 

Spread the word - accidents happen, but with appropriate precautions accidents become inconveniences.


----------



## RATWOOD (18 May 2011)

our thoughts go out to her family


----------



## Blister (19 May 2011)

That is so very very sad


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (19 May 2011)

Gosh, that's a sobering thought. I hope my lid and face shield offer enough protection against any such event.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 May 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers must be with the family. It's heartening to read the husbands account of the support he is getting though. 

Pete


----------



## Daven (19 May 2011)

I was just using my grinder to shape a bolt head and it went through my mine that i should have worn my face mask - now I read this it sent shivers down my spine - I'm here alone so would be a few hours before anyone found me!

My thoughts for her family - very sad!


----------



## Chems (19 May 2011)

Thats very sad. Thats 2 american women killed by lathes. A student was sucked in by her hair a few weeks ago at a university.


----------



## miles_hot (20 May 2011)

Wood spoiler":1kfd96t2 said:


> Very sad ..... And so avoidable
> 
> Unless the obvious lessons - to always use face protection are learnt by the rest of Us, the Turning community, what was undoubtedly a tragedy becomes a tragic waste.
> 
> Spread the word - accidents happen, but with appropriate precautions accidents become inconveniences.



Colin

I didn't see any reference to her not using safety gear - whilst it is always interesting and instructional to know if it was being worn etc we shouldn't judge tat it could have been avoidable - your post makes it look like you're blaming her for this. 

Frankly I wear a full face shield or a mask with full face protection however if a 2' square lump flew off and hit the top of my head it wouldn't be a lot of good - granted my face would be preserved in it's current state however the damage to the brain would be rather more problematical (even allowing for the ravages of age etc ) Without wearing a crash hat I can't see what would help in that situation.

My thoughts to her family - so sad.

Miles


----------



## mark sanger (20 May 2011)

Very sad,. My thoughts are with her family.


----------

